# Diver Watch Makes



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

can anyone give me a list of diver watch makes please?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Panerai_101 said:


> can anyone give me a list of diver watch makes please?


How long is a peice of string?









AFAIK most watch firms make Dive watches









Although it is possible that I`m completely & utterly wrong


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AFAIK most watch firms make Dive watches


The Raketa diver. It doesn't bear thinking about .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK most watch firms make Dive watches
> ...


With the Russians anything is possible


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

One name Klaus Kobec







They make the Best!!!!!!!!! So they say 1000ft and beyond











mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> One name Klaus Kobec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK most watch firms make Dive watches
> ...


_Might_ have found one on ill-phill`s very interesting site.....

Raketa Diver?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Panerai_101 said:


> can anyone give me a list of diver watch makes please?


As was said earlier, most watch companies make dive watches as well. However, a few of them have a long history of making high quality dive watches, which are actually used while diving. Amongst these you'll find Seiko, Doxa, Omega, Rolex, etc. There are older manufacturers who also manufactured high high quality dive watches, however most of those did not survive the quartz revolution. There several newer brands which produced very high quality dive watches, rated to ungodly depths. However, in most cases, either the extreme depth ratings are useless (from a practical POV); or the watches are so expensive, that they stop being a practical alternative for the purpose they were designed for.

Al that said, today, dive watches have been largely replaced by dive computers. Other than their use as a redundant dive time measuring device, they are pretty much obsolete as diving tools.


----------

